# Looking for friends to ride with



## jato (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello I live in Ellsworth,Maine and I am looking for somone to trail ride with.I am available week days 8:00-1:00 and weekends.I have a horse trailer. If you would like to ride let me know and we can work somthing out.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm looking for a riding buddy, too, but I'm in Ohio


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

awww! me too, but I am in Oklahoma =[ lol.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

same here but I live in western Kentucky.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

haha! we should all just meet somewhere in the middle! xD


----------

